
HaaaS (Haas Avocados as a Service) - loopr
http://www.goavocago.com
======
pamelafox
I live in SF and have an avocado tree in my yard. Once they start ripening, we
get hundreds every week, and resort to putting a box of them outside our place
every day. (I know, you're thinking "you must not love avocados as much as me
if you can't eat them all!" but it turns out that 100 avocados per week is
beyond my abilities)

So your other option is to try and find that box. :)

------
pokoleo
I just bought 2 avocados. This is not a joke.

\- Proof: [https://i.imgur.com/0egDixL.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/0egDixL.jpg)

\- I was their first customer. These guys are really working hard to establish
an edge.

\- I paid $2 for 2 Avocados. One was a bit over-ripe, but the other was
perfect.

\- They came in a brown Walgreens bag. The bag had a $3 receipt.

Overall: I'd probably do this again.

~~~
Jedd
Great feedback.

Only comment I'd make, based on the stickers, is that ISO8601 [1] should be
embraced, even by (especially by?) North Americans.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_8601](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_8601)

------
pavornyoh
An avocado fan here. How do I return the avocados if they are bad when
delivered? Is there a charge for returns? How much are the prices of the
avocados? You should put that on the site.

~~~
loopr
Our avocados are handpicked by an expert avocado picker :) There is currently
no price for returns as satisfaction is guaranteed! Pricing is dependent on
the delivery location and the number ordered.

~~~
pavornyoh
But as a buyer, I'd like to know the prices upfront before ordering so that I
am not shocked when quoted a price upon delivery. "Our avocados are hand
picked by an avocado expert"? Woooo..

What exactly is an "avocado expert"?

~~~
loopr
We do text the prices upon confirming an order, it depends on quantity and
location. We wouldn't show up at your door before letting you know the price!

~~~
pavornyoh
I don't understand. Why place the order before confirming the prices? Why not
just put it on the site and save the text? A service like this refusing to
give me a price until an order is placed will make me a bit suspicious and
leery from a consumer's perspective.

Why the secrecy on the prices of these avocados? I don't get it.

~~~
stevewilhelm
>> Why the secrecy on the prices of these avocados? I don't get it

> We do text the prices upon confirming an order, it depends on quantity and
> location.

If you are really that price conscious, you probably shouldn't be using SF-
based delivery services (or be living in SF) in the first place.

------
adrianmacneil
I actually can't tell whether this is a joke or serious.

~~~
ryandamm
Neither can I. Nor can I tell if it's some referendum on the state of the tech
industry.

But it definitely makes me hungry for some avocados. Perhaps I will go eat one
now. Or spend hours googling how to cultivate an avocado tree.

------
drizzzler
The avocados you show on the website are not ripe.

~~~
batiudrami
That or they are no actually Hass avocados - they look like Shepard avocados
to me.

------
rebootthesystem
You probably don't realize this but "cago" in Spanish means "I shit" or "I
shit myself", depending on context. If you accent the "o", "cagó" it means "he
shit" or "she shit". So "avocago" could mean that someone named "Avo" took a
shit.

Not the kind of thing you want to associate with fresh produce.

I would seriously consider pivoting to a different name.

~~~
loopr
We'll change it if it gets to be an issue, thanks for the tip!

~~~
rebootthesystem
Your call. I'd change it now before the business grows. Besides, a more
generic name would better support expanding your offerings beyond avocados.

Fruits and veggies available at most markets suck. Quality and taste is
horrible. Sell quality produce guaranteed to taste great and people might beat
a path to your door. Just don't call it what you are calling it. "Ralphs"
could have been a plumbimg company. Pick something less descriptive and more
brandable.

Like it or not the hispanic population consumes a lot of avocado. Don't get
off the line with a name that diverts a huge chunk of your potential audience
from your value proposition. It's a mistake.

Free advise, for what it's worth.

------
solomatov
I don't see a price anywhere.

~~~
loopr
Pricing is dependent on the delivery location and the number ordered.

~~~
ceejayoz
Surely you can give a _rough_ idea?

~~~
canehdian
$2 for 2 avocados (bought some just now)

~~~
jsprogrammer
Is that delivered? Or just the cost of the product with an additional
delivery/service/other charge added on top?

------
pmichaud
Not putting the price on the site is an error that may break this idea. You
use a system of some kind to calculate the price... just have the site
automatically calculate it before the buyer has to do much. I'm in your target
area, and I love avocados, and I wouldn't order from this because of the
issue.

~~~
loopr
Thank you so much for the feedback! We are working our pricing structure and
we'll definitely keep your opinion in mind :)

------
wyclif
This is the first thing I've ever seen on HN (and I've been here since the
beginning) that I've shared with my father. He absolutely _loves_ avocados and
eats them raw, and I knew when he saw this it would be love at first sight
even though he lives on the east coast of the US and can't use the service!

~~~
QuercusMax
Eats them raw? Who would cook an avocado??? Or you mean eats them plain?
Because that's just delicious.

~~~
fbomb
I put avocados and goat cheese on home-made pizza. Absolutely delicious
although they turn brown, which can be off-putting.

~~~
Jedd
I normally eat them raw too, even on home made pizzas (add them after the
pizzas come out of the oven?) ... but I suspect a slight soaking / spray with
something acidic (lemon water is the obvious candidate) may stop them browning
quite so badly.

------
milkmiruku
fluff aside; Electrocado psystep LP 'The Haas Effect' \-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtsVK2KAx6U&list=PLjAN2Ez8Ez...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtsVK2KAx6U&list=PLjAN2Ez8EzGoPlzQWuNE1O5NglE7u-Ykn)
\- best track; 'Haas To Be Hass'

~~~
talles
Alright guys, avocado awareness is at an all time low. We've got to come up
with some interesting angles to let people know that Hass avocados are the
very definition of smooth and creamy.

------
somberi
Just a friendly reminder that one Avocado (approx 200g) has 30 grammes of fat
(44% of Daily recommended value). As yummy as they are to eat, there is a
reason they are so yummy :)

~~~
nikolay
You need to update your science! Fat is not bad! At least not the one found in
avocado (i.e. monounsaturated).

------
mivv
Your social metadata is messed up. When shared on Facebook it says: "Don't go
hiking alone. Use Hyke to find new and interesting people to hike with."

~~~
loopr
Thank you so much for letting us know. We fixed it and expecting to see the
correct information by the end of today :)

------
natch
I'd rather get unripe avocados, because then I can choose the best time to eat
them.

------
cesarbs
This is the epitome of America's appreciation for avocados :)

~~~
loopr
Yeah! :)

~~~
jonah
So, a tip for you - Chilean avos are Counter Seasonal. So, when they're not
ripe here in CA, they are down in the Southern Hemisphere. ;)

(Avos are so good I just took four camping this weekend.)

~~~
loopr
That's amazing! Thank you for the tip :)

------
yitchelle
What are the typical pricing sans delivery?

